# Xchat and Midori SPELL CHECK



## r004 (May 21, 2014)

I asked this question too many times. I want spell check in FreeBSD. they told me I have to be specific. So spellcheck in Midori and xchat. I know nothing about midori! I have xchat with gtkspell installed and activated the spellcheck option inside xchat. I also installed aspell and dictionaries.

```
spell.txt
aspell
aspell-import
pspell-config
run-with-aspell
aspell.ver
aspell.h
gtkspell-2.0
pspell
/usr/local/include/gtkspell-2.0:
gtkspell
/usr/local/include/gtkspell-2.0/gtkspell:
gtkspell.h
/usr/local/include/pspell:
pspell.h
webkitspellchecker.h
webkitspellchecker.h
aspell-dev.info
aspell.info
aspell-0.60
libaspell.a
libaspell.la
libaspell.so
libaspell.so.16
libgtkspell.a
libgtkspell.la
libgtkspell.so
libgtkspell.so.0
libgtkspell.so.0.0.0
libpspell.a
libpspell.la
libpspell.so
libpspell.so.16
/usr/local/lib/aspell-0.60:
ispell
spell
libenchant_aspell.a
libenchant_aspell.la
libenchant_aspell.so
gtkspell-2.0.pc
aspell-import.1.gz
aspell.1.gz
pspell-config.1.gz
run-with-aspell.1.gz
aspell
/usr/local/share/aspell:
spellcheck.png
stock_autospellcheck.png
stock_spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
spellcheck.png
stock_autospellcheck.png
stock_spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
spellcheck.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.svg
stock_spellcheck.svg
tools-check-spelling.svg
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.svg
stock_spellcheck.svg
tools-check-spelling.svg
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock_spellcheck.png
tools-check-spelling.png
gtk-spell-check.svg
stock_spellcheck.svg
tools-check-spelling.svg
gtk-spell-check.svg
stock_spellcheck.svg
tools-check-spelling.svg
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
gtk-spell-check.png
stock-spell-check.png
aspell-0.60.6.1_4
/usr/local/share/licenses/aspell-0.60.6.1_4:
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
aspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
gtkspell.mo
spell
spellfile.vim
spell.txt
spellfile.vim
/usr/local/share/vim/vim74/spell:
spell.vim
vimspell.sh
vimspell.txt
aspell
/usr/ports/arabic/aspell:
geany-plugin-spellcheck
/usr/ports/devel/geany-plugin-spellcheck:
aspell-0.60.6.1.tar.gz
gtkspell-2.0.16.tar.gz
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/french/aspell:
/usr/ports/french/hunspell:
spellathon
spellcast
/usr/ports/games/spellathon:
/usr/ports/games/spellcast:
/usr/ports/games/spellcast/files:
alt-aspell
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/german/alt-aspell:
/usr/ports/german/aspell:
/usr/ports/german/hunspell:
aspell
hspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/hebrew/aspell:
/usr/ports/hebrew/hspell:
/usr/ports/hebrew/hspell/files:
/usr/ports/hebrew/hunspell:
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/hungarian/aspell:
/usr/ports/hungarian/hunspell:
sexy-spell-entry.c
sexy-spell-entry.h
hunspell
/usr/ports/korean/hunspell:
/usr/ports/korean/hunspell/files:
extra-patch-aspell
spellchecker.php
aspell-0.60.6.1_4.txz
gtkspell-2.0.16_4.txz
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/polish/aspell:
/usr/ports/polish/hunspell:
aspell-pt_BR
aspell-pt_PT
hunspell
/usr/ports/portuguese/aspell-pt_BR:
/usr/ports/portuguese/aspell-pt_PT:
/usr/ports/portuguese/hunspell:
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/russian/aspell:
/usr/ports/russian/hunspell:
patch-spell_Makefile.mk
af-aspell
am-aspell
aspell
aspell-ispell
ast-aspell
az-aspell
be-aspell
bg-aspell
bn-aspell
br-aspell
ca-aspell
codespell
cs-aspell
csb-aspell
cy-aspell
da-aspell
el-aspell
en-aspell
en-hunspell
eo-aspell
es-aspell
es-hunspell
et-aspell
fa-aspell
fi-aspell
fo-aspell
fpc-aspell
fy-aspell
ga-aspell
gd-aspell
gl-aspell
gnome-spell
grc-aspell
gtkspell
gtkspell-reference
gtkspell3
gu-aspell
gv-aspell
hi-aspell
hil-aspell
hr-aspell
hsb-aspell
hunspell
hy-aspell
ia-aspell
id-aspell
is-aspell
it-aspell
it-hunspell
kn-aspell
ku-aspell
ky-aspell
la-aspell
linux-f10-aspell
lt-aspell
lv-aspell
mi-aspell
mk-aspell
ml-aspell
mn-aspell
mr-aspell
ms-aspell
mt-aspell
nb-aspell
nds-aspell
nl-aspell
nl-hunspell
nn-aspell
no-hunspell
ny-aspell
or-aspell
p5-Lingua-Ispell
p5-Text-Aspell
pa-aspell
php5-pspell
php53-pspell
php55-pspell
qu-aspell
ro-aspell
ro-hunspell
rw-aspell
sc-aspell
sk-aspell
sk-hunspell
sl-aspell
so-hunspell
spellutils
sq-hunspell
sr-aspell
sr-hunspell
ss-hunspell
sv-aspell
sv-hunspell
sw-aspell
ta-aspell
te-aspell
te-hunspell
tet-aspell
ti-hunspell
tk-aspell
tk-hunspell
tl-aspell
tn-aspell
tn-hunspell
tr-aspell
ts-hunspell
uz-aspell
uz-hunspell
ve-hunspell
wa-aspell
wa-hunspell
xh-hunspell
yi-aspell
yi-hunspell
zu-aspell
zu-hunspell
/usr/ports/textproc/af-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/am-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell/files:
aspell.ver.in
patch-interfaces__cc__aspell.h
patch-modules__speller__default__affix.cpp
patch-prog__aspell.cpp
/usr/ports/textproc/aspell-ispell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ast-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/az-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/be-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/bg-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/bn-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/br-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ca-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/codespell:
/usr/ports/textproc/codespell/files:
/usr/ports/textproc/cs-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/csb-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/cy-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/da-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/el-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/en-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/en-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/eo-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/es-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/es-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/et-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/fa-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/fi-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/fo-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/fpc-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/fy-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ga-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gd-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gl-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gnome-spell:
/usr/ports/textproc/grc-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gtkspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gtkspell-reference:
/usr/ports/textproc/gtkspell3:
/usr/ports/textproc/gu-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/gv-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hi-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hil-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hr-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hsb-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/hunspell/files:
patch-src_tools_hunspell.cxx
/usr/ports/textproc/hy-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ia-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/id-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/is-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/it-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/it-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/kn-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ku-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ky-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/la-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/linux-f10-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/lt-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/lv-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/mi-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/mk-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ml-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/mn-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/mr-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ms-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/mt-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/nb-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/nds-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/nds-aspell/files:
/usr/ports/textproc/nl-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/nl-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/nn-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/no-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ny-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/or-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/p5-Lingua-Ispell:
/usr/ports/textproc/p5-Text-Aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/pa-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/php5-pspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/php53-pspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/php55-pspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/qu-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ro-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ro-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/rw-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sc-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sk-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sk-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sl-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/so-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/spellutils:
/usr/ports/textproc/spellutils/files:
aspell.sl
/usr/ports/textproc/sq-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sr-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sr-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ss-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sv-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sv-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/sw-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ta-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/te-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/te-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tet-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ti-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tk-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tk-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tl-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tn-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tn-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/tr-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ts-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/uz-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/uz-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/ve-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/wa-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/wa-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/xh-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/yi-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/yi-hunspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/zu-aspell:
/usr/ports/textproc/zu-hunspell:
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/ukrainian/aspell:
/usr/ports/ukrainian/hunspell:
aspell
hunspell
/usr/ports/vietnamese/aspell:
/usr/ports/vietnamese/hunspell:
patch-lib_ephy-spell-check.c
patch-components_editor_gtkhtml-spell-dialog.c
e17-module-everything-aspell
/usr/ports/x11-wm/e17-module-everything-aspell:
ispell
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
tw.spell.c
Do_spell
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
spell.ok
```
It is all I have on the my system about spell. but still no luck on spell check


----------

